# KPBI is effectively gone



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I noticed today that KPBI and KFDF were missing. I rescanned their transponder and found that KFDF had changed its VPID from 36 to 34, but it's still there at 12114-V, SR 4444. KPBI is another matter.

According to SatGuys poster Gary, a reliable source of information, Fox leaned on Equity to scramble KPBI because of its NFL broadcasts, and WMQF may be next. KPBI is still there on G10R, but it's no longer in the clear.  

I have often said that IMHO the main challenge to out-of-market reception would come from the content owners who have the most to lose, particularly the NFL. I am disappointed to learn that my prediction was accurate.

(November) UPDATE: As later posts reveal, KPBI is back. For now. 

(February) UPDATE: Scrambled again. Fun while it lasted.


----------



## texasclaw (Oct 20, 2005)

Try AMC 4, V 11708
tp 1 

KUIL-TV (FOX - Beaumont) 
DVB 2170-3/4
4194 4195 E

As far as I know it's still on Ku.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for the input, but yeah, we know there are still two Fox affiliates available on Ku band. The particularly sad part about any Fox affiliate leaving is that it reduces our choices when different Fox stations are broadcasting different sporting events.


----------



## texasclaw (Oct 20, 2005)

You are right. I have a problem with getting the right FOX channel so I can watch my beloved Dallas Cowboys, since my local FOX comes from Shreveport, LA and they don't always show the "Boys". Sometimes I'm lucky and they are on the Alaska network.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

FOX Arkansas is not actually encrypted. It is just flagged in such a way that some receivers will not receive it. My Coship receives it fine.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Looks like I owe you a drink, John. I'm sure it was gone in mid-September, but it looks like it's back at V-3601, A-3604. Woo hoo!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I just noticed that KPBI is gone again. On that same transponder, one of the two channels is still in the clear, but the other has new PIDs and the video is encrypted.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

FTA is starting to sound like C/ku about 12-15 years ago. Everything in the clear gradually vanished. Too bad.


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Richard King said:


> FTA is starting to sound like C/ku about 12-15 years ago. Everything in the clear gradually vanished. Too bad.


The days when everything was in the clear are gone, though there is still a large amount of programming fta on both C-band and Ku-band, analog and digital.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

carload said:


> I just noticed that KPBI is gone again. On that same transponder, one of the two channels is still in the clear, but the other has new PIDs and the video is encrypted.


Yeah, but the Coship Blindscan still plays it.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

That Coship must be magic. My Pansat found the same PIDs on blind scan, but still no video. Oh well.


----------

